# The Descendant Series is now complete and Book 1 is FREE!



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

With the release of Book 4, Descendant: The Healer, the series is now complete!!!

And book 1 is FRRRREEEEEEE!!!!

Available on Amazon, Kobo, ITunes and B&N


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Good luck, Daniel - it sounds great!

Joel


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks!  Your books look awesome!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daniel, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Kindle boards, Jason! Best of luck with your book -- nice cover art 

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting looking book. I'll definitely be grabbing a sample. Any specific reason you chose the name Jason? It's always interesting to read a book with your own name as the main character's.

--Jason


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Danny,

If you're meaning your book. . .this is it, your thread. 

If you mean the young adult genre in general, you can open a discussion in the book corner.  But be careful not to, in any way, promote or refer to your own book there (well, except for the signature link which I see you already have.   But lots of our members check in there so you may get some good general insights from readers.

If you want to talk about writing for YA and discuss techniques and such, start a thread in the Writer's Cafe. . . .there, you won't be restricted from referring to your own book. . . .but, you'll mostly only be talking with other authors.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Jason,
Most of my charactors names have a meaning...Jason means Healer, and in this story, you'll see why.  Danny


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to KB Daniel... I love your enthusiasm at such a young age and it seems you've put out a quality product. Great job!

I believe tagging will help your book show up in more search results. So if you can put a lot of keywords that make sense for your book as tags, it will show up when people search for those keywords.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Since I figured out how to embed my trailer, thought I'd put it on my own book thread!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

I received a great review via email this week. Since many of my readers are teens, they don't have access to an Amazon account to do official reviews. So I tend to get a facebook message or email review.. This one I really liked as the reader is exactly my target audience and even more so was a guy who didn't read a lot. I'd like to share it...

_I have to say that it is the BEST book I have ever read. I am not a big reader but your book was so good. I had a hard time putting it down. I am dying to know when the next book is coming out. I look forward to finding out what will happen next. Do you know when the next book will be available?
Thanks!
Ryan_


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Descendant: The Protector is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Harvey, I've been looking forward to this for a while...
Woke up to 1 new sale, will let you know how it goes for the day!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I like your trailer! Good luck with being the Book of the Day!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura....Thanks!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Woke up to a new review this morning....
After being highlighted on the new Charles Trippy Vlog, this reader bought my book and reviewed it:

_I loved this book! I have never felt so much emotion and suspense from a book before and it literally made me scared to sleep at night scared that a Dahmshed would come to my house and attack me in the middle of the night! I was so amazing by the wording of this book and so surprised that a 16 year old wrote this! I got this book from Charles Trippy when Daniel sent a book to him and showed it on his daily vlogs. I was hesitant at first cause I'm used to a love story and not suspense but I was surprised and I got the book for my Kindle App and I literally couldn't put it down. There was so much action and little sit down moments once the book got moving along. I hope the second one comes out soon!! _

What a great way to start the new year!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Decendant: The Protector is new and improved due to the incredible editing of Lynn O'Dell from Red Adept Reviews.  She is great to work with and really helped me to make my book the best it can be.  I'm really looking forward to working with her on Book Two...really soon!!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Descendant: The Protector
is featured today on Love Thy Teen Author....

http://www.love-thy-teenauthor.com/


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Just thought it was cool that today, November 16th, is the day my story of The Descendant, begins.
November 16, 2033


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like that no-nonsense 40-second trailer.  And congratulations on the sequel!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Steverino!

I don't think trailers should be long. Especially for books!

Sorry, I missed your reply.....appreciate the comment!
Danny


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone!
If a teen or young adult in your life got a Kindle for Christmas, they might like this series.
Hope you'll give it a try...
(also available in paperback).


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out Kate Avery Ellison's blogspot today.
She did an interview with me!!

Thanks Kate!!

http://thesouthernscrawl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Really excited to announce the Release of Book Three in the Descendant Series!

Descendant: The Black Wolf


----------



## dafrenchman (Aug 4, 2012)

Allo,

I got the book and i liked it pretty well.
Only problem I have is I am no teen!
What should I do? 

Also, I did notice a few typos and missing words? Not knowing the inner workings of publishing can those be fixed?

Good work regardless of my age!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Descendant: The Protector is free on Kindle Today (11/16) and Tomorrow (11/17)
Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Gratz for your books Jason.

Don't stop writing, no matter what. Great things come to those who write with passion.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

@RRVaz...
Thanks!  I have no intention of stopping, I'm just beginning!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

Descendant: The Protector...FREE until the end of the day today...December 29th!!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

So excited to announce the release of the Final book in the Descendant Series...

Book 4, Descendant: The Healer is now available on Amazon on Kindle and in paperback.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

The series is complete and Book 1 is now FREE!!!

Hope you enjoy!


----------

